# my airbrush or ???



## wballard77 (Jul 4, 2007)

I have a El cheapo harbor freight airbrush, it sometimes pulsates and sometimes it blows air into the paint is there an adjustment that I can do??? Or do I just need to return and get a better airbrush? Please help!!!!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

most problems are from a dirty airbrush. they can be a pain to keep clean. i would turn the air up to see if it helps.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

i dont know if you do this or not, but when you change colors run some windex thru your brush it helps clean it out.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

When the area where the tip protrudes from brush gets dirty, the air will be blown back into the cup causing bubbles.

Clean the brush thorough by dismantling it and it will probably be cured.


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

wballard.....I Greatly, Greatly suggest that you take it back. I bought one of those airbrushes too. I clean it after every use and still I can't get a consistent spray. 

So went out and bought an Iwata! So much better!!


----------

